# Howto: encrypted FreeBSD 9 with UFS



## namor (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi, i just wrote a howto for installing the BETA-1 of FreeBSD 9 with an encrypted root (ufs) using 80% bsdinstall and 20% shell. I uploaded the howto to an external address (sorry):

LINK

Note: The howto doesn't really explain much. It just shows how it can be done. Read the man pages of the commands used for more detailed information.

If you have ideas for improvement or something else, feel free to post them.

Keywords:

Freebsd 9.0 (beta 1 used here)
Encrypted Root
UFS
/boot unencrypted
GPT


----------



## MasterOne (Aug 8, 2011)

Since I am fiddling with a unified way to perform some similar installations, I was wondering about that entry in /boot/loader.conf:
	
	



```
vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:/dev/ad0p3.eli"
```
Can that entry be replaced by the label name as
	
	



```
vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:/dev/gpt/enc.eli"
```
or does it have to be the device name?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you can set it to label name.
Anyway if anything goes wrong you can fix this with fixit cd (or DVD) in fixit mode


----------



## namor (Aug 9, 2011)

MasterOne said:
			
		

> Since I am fiddling with a unified way to perform some similar installations, I was wondering about that entry in /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'd be totally great. The loader.conf(5) entry you mention is the only point that could be invalid, once you add or change hard disks. I will try it it a few days. If you do before me, please post your results. If it works, I'll update the tutorial of course.


----------

